# Re-design proposition - comments please.



## Lol999 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi all, after canvassing opinions and figuring out what I like myself I've hit upon a new design, I think. You can view it, all 1 page of it, at http://www.17minutes.f2s.com/Trial3.htm  I'm not bothered about image comments, unless you want to, more how the visuals are for the page layout and image accesibility, page usability etc. You can compare it to the current version at http://www.17minutes.co.uk/Newpeople.asp.

Thanks, Lol


----------



## pink_panther (Oct 15, 2007)

HI,

As a web designer in my spare time (not that I have much!) - My only critique of the new design is that it has a huge black void positioned to the left. This would be better filled with something. A centered design would probably work better on this type of design


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 15, 2007)

I hear that. What if, instead of using the rollover with a transparent gif as at the moment, I were to insert a static picture that changed dependant upon which thumbnail was mouseovered?

Cheers, Lol


----------



## pink_panther (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, that would appear better. It would also appear easy on the eye with a nice thin key line around the site to. This keeps the eyes of the viewer inside the page so to speak (if that makes sense).

Definately center the design though, offset designs really dont work to well. Remember, except if you are from the Middle East, we all read left to right, not vice versa. Hence I always believe centered or aligned left designs go better in this part of the world.

Also, one other note. Pick your fonts carefully. I always use verdana for text size ten usually for main texts and size 12-14 for headings. Watch your alignment to- On your header at the top where "main page" is written, it doesnt align with the thumbs underneath. Im just mega critical of alignments so dont worry lol. Neatness, alignments and fonts and ease of use are the key to good sites. You dont need fancy schmancy designs to make a site work for you. Nice pics by the way!

If you need any help, let me know.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Chris, for the comments and offer of help. Tbh, at the moment I'm getting some functionality and general styling going on. All the alignment etc comes later:mrgreen:

Cheers, Lol


----------



## pink_panther (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> Thanks Chris, for the comments and offer of help. Tbh, at the moment I'm getting some functionality and general styling going on. All the alignment etc comes later:mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers, Lol



OK well when you have it fully working and built, let me know and I will cast my eye over it for you.


----------



## alan927 (Oct 15, 2007)

This new design reminds me of JAlbum with the Simple, SimpleViewer or SVEx skin applied.  They all use the first photo as the default to be displayed until one of the thumbnails is clicked.

Using JAlbum may save you a lot of coding time, and it's free.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll admit it's got a generic approach to it Alan, but the difference is, for me, that I can get my head round how this works. I was never fully happy with J Album etal, but that's how my brain works, no reflection on the applications themselves!

Cheers, Lol


----------



## PaulBennett (Oct 16, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> Hi all, after canvassing opinions and figuring out what I like myself I've hit upon a new design, I think.



Black background was in vogue several years back but was found difficult to read and isn't used by pros any longer.  Beige or off white tones or subtle patterns are best not to eliminate many potential viewers.   
Navigation is bad also.  

Pictures are great but can't find much positive about the web, sorry.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 16, 2007)

Paul, thanks for replying. When you mention navigation, do you mean the current site at http://www.17minutes.co.uk or a proposed section of site redevlopment at http://www.17minutes.f2s.com/Trial3.htm ?


----------



## mr e (Oct 17, 2007)

To me it doesn't really seem like you have a layout per se, but just a gradient bar at the top and some thumbnails, just doesn't look finished I guess

I would work on getting a good consistent layout that's easier on the eyes, as someone said, white on black is a bit hard to look at sometimes

It's a good start though, and very nice photos


----------



## PaulBennett (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> Paul, thanks for replying. When you mention navigation, do you mean the current site at http://www.17minutes.co.uk or a proposed section of site redevlopment at http://www.17minutes.f2s.com/Trial3.htm ?


The later URL is now a 404.  To be specific about my problems with black backgrounds...they start out nice as yours now is, but soon someone uses tiny colored text which can not be read due to no contrast.  On light backgrounds you can always use colors and be fully legible.  But you'd be surprised how many web designers for example were using blue links on black which became dark blue on black when visited.  Or even dark red or intense yellow on black is a problem.  But on white or beige it's great.  Best to you


----------

